# Solved: Dlink DIR 600 wireless LAN router - can't access



## mcgillra (Aug 13, 2008)

Recently the router has been dropping the wireless connection, and now is not connecting with the computer - the ethernet still works. It was suggested to upgrade the firmware but I can't access the configuration.

I've tried admin, and blank password which is supposed to be the default. I've also tried XXXXX as password, and another username and password in case I had altered it for security. It doesn't allow me in.

I've rebooted the router, and also reset it, all to no avail. Is there any way I can over ride this to get into the configuration?

Many thanks


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

make sure you are using Internet Explorer some routers have problems with other browsers 
and enter the IP address of the router the default is 192.168.0.1.
user Name: admin
Leave the password blank by default.


----------



## mcgillra (Aug 13, 2008)

Thanks for your response. I completely lost my Internet connection with my mucking around, and had to contact the ISP to reset the modem, and currently have the router disconnected. I did manage to connect to the router but couldn't find the tools setting to upgrade the firmware, and feel anxious about trying again. Will see what support I can find for the router.

Thanks again.


----------



## mcgillra (Aug 13, 2008)

I reset the router again and got into configuration and redid everything. LAN works but not wireless, so maybe need a new wireless router. 

Thanks.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

sounds like it

can you run xirrus and post a screen shot - see below

if you have set the dir 600 to default factory reset
http://www.dlink.com/DIR-600
this emualtor for the dir600 - shows the wireless setting
http://www.support.dlink.com/emulators/dir600/101NA/wireless.html
so we should see the name of the wireless SSID - in default this is DIR600 
and may see that on the xirrus screen shot

also the light on the front of the box has a wireless status - is that on

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* Run Xirrus Wi-Fi Inspector  
Download and install*
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to copy the program across to the faulty PC
Save the file to a USB flash drive or other removable media. Plug it into the working computer with internet access and copy the file and paste here.

http://www.xirrus.com/Products/Wi-Fi-Inspector.aspx
Direct link to the program is here http://wpc.475a.edgecastcdn.net/00475A/XirrusWiFiInspectorSetup.1.2.0.exe

_{If the above link does not work heres another link http://www.pcworld.com/downloads/file_download/fid,77196-order,4/download.html}_

Then run and install the program - on a wireless enabled PC/Laptop
if you get an error - You need NET Framework installed for the WiFi Inspector to function.

Run the program

A user guide is available here http://www.xirrus.com/Products/Wi-Fi-Inspector/xirruswifiinspectorguide1-2-0.aspx

post a screen shot of the program running - if there are a lot of networks showing can you click on *"networks"* top lefthand area - so we can see all the network information, and also post which *network "Adapter Name" (1st column) is yours* on the list

To post a screen shot of the active window, hold the Alt key and press the PrtScn key. Open the Windows PAINT application and Paste the screen shot. You can then use PAINT to trim to suit, and save it as a JPG format file. 
To upload it to the forum, open the full reply window and use the Manage Attachments button to upload it here.
Full details are here http://library.techguy.org/wiki/TSG_Posting_a_Screenshot

Note:
For a reliable (or robust as the Xirrus user guide says) wireless connection you need a signal of about -70 dBm or better.

If you are using the Mac OS then use http://www.istumbler.net/
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## mcgillra (Aug 13, 2008)

The wired PC runs Win XP SP3, but the wireless laptop runs Pclinuxos so the xirrus.exe won't work there.

On the laptop I see the dlink wireless connection with four bars so I assume that means the wireless part of the router is working? But when I ran a command suggested by the Pclos forum it indicated the laptop doesn't see the connection, and they suggested router issues. I just ran the command again "service -f network", and it doesn't see the wireless.

I don't know! 

Thanks for your help. Given that the router worked before and now doesn't, maybe i need to bite the bullet and get a new one ;-)


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

> On the laptop I see the dlink wireless connection with four bars so I assume that means the wireless part of the router is working?


yes



> the wireless laptop runs Pclinuxos


 i dont know linux to be able to offer alternatives

have you tried setting to no wireless security on the router and see if you can connect that way - the default seems to be WPA - use the drop down and change to none

you may be right its a router issue - but i would want to make sure another device could not connect - just in case its the laptop


----------



## mcgillra (Aug 13, 2008)

Reality is - I don't know, and in some ways it seems odd that it doesn't connect when the router is seen by the laptop as a good connection. I'll try your suggestions.

Thanks again


----------



## mcgillra (Aug 13, 2008)

tried with no encryption - still no connection. Ran the Linux command again and it still doesn't see the wireless. 

Waiting now ... for inspiration!


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

only suggestion I have is 
1) try a different wireless device with the router
2) try the laptop on a different wireless connection - at a cafe or friends maybe


----------



## mcgillra (Aug 13, 2008)

I probably ought to follow your suggestions - but have ordered a TP - Link TD - W896on which seems to have very good reviews for the money.

Thanks for the help


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

well that could have been test 3) 

let us know how it works out please - will help others searching the forum


----------



## mcgillra (Aug 13, 2008)

I bought a TP - Link TD-W896ON, and its up and running very well. Wireless connected effortlessly, and its faster as 300Mbps. Considering it wasn't too much more expensive than the slower ones I rapt! Am very pleased with the purchase.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

:up: thanks for letting us know


----------

